# Abofallen in der Schule



## physicus (27 September 2008)

Was mich als Lehrer interessieren würde: Wer unterrichtet "Abofallen" in der Schule? Damit würden Schüler und auch Eltern zu dieser Problematik sensibilisiert.
Sobald man das Internet im Unterricht verwendet, tauchen sie auf: 



> Ein Schulbuch (glaube es war ein Deutschbuch) stellt als Aufgabe eine Intenetrecherche zu einem Thema und empfiehlt einige Links, von denen einer in der Zwischenzeit von der Nutzlosbranche übernommen worden ist.
> 
> Schüler haben diese Seite besucht und sind in ein Abo hineingefallen.




Auf http://saferinternet.at/ fand ich zwar viel, aber nichts über Abofallen. 

Wer macht das Thema noch im Unterricht und sensibilisiert auch Eltern dafür?

LG
P


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2008)

*AW: Abofallen in der Schule*

Das war die Geschichte dazu

Im Münchner Merkur war diese Tage auch ein Artikel über Hausaufgabenseiten. Ich wollte den Artikel hier eigentlich vorstellen, da neben der Verbraucherschutzzentrale NRW in Person von Frau Steinhöfel auch ein Experte zitiert wurde, von dem ich bisher zu dem Thema weniger gehört hatte: Nämlich Rüdiger Boll, der Pressesprecher der Bundesnetzagentur.
Der hätte ja eigentlich zu dem Thema noch einiges sagen können, z.B. über gewisse virtuelle Pferdegestüte... Hat er leider nicht. Dafür wurde zum Schluß des Berichtes auch in den Mittelpunkt gestellt, dass Schüler nicht glauben sollten, dass es unbemerkt bleiben würde, wenn sie Texte aus dem Internet kopieren. Die Kompetenz der Lehrer, so etwas zu erkennen, sei größer geworden. Nun ja, dann hätten sie eigentlich auch genug Wissen, ihre Schüler vor den Gefahren des Internets zu warnen...

Es gibt ja auch einige Broschüren, die leicht in den Unterricht eingebaut werden könnten:
heute.de Nachrichten - Broschüre klärt über Medien-Gefahren auf
Ihre Polizei - Im Netz der neuen Medien


> Zielgruppen der Informationen sind Lehrkräfte, Fachkräfte in der      außerschulischen Jugendarbeit und in der Polizei im Bereich der      Jugendsachbearbeitung. Ferner beinhaltet der Reader ausgewählte Hinweise      auf weitere Materialien und qualifizierte Informationsquellen (z. B.      einschlägige Merkblätter, kommentierte Linksammlungen).


Die Abodienste spielen in der Broschüre aber eine untergeordnete Rolle, es geht da ziemlich viel um jugendgefährdende Inhalte und sehr viel ums "Handy". 

Dennoch ist das wenigstens mal ein Anfang
http://www.polizei-beratung.de/file_service/download/documents/Im_Netz_der_neuen_Medien.pdf

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn es im Lehrplan dafür einige Stunden gäbe. Man könnte die vorgestellte Broschüre heranziehen und dann noch einen Experten einladen. Sascha zum Beispiel 
Auch die Verbraucherzentrale macht Schulbesuche
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Veranstaltungen für Schulen

So, nun müsste das noch jemand den zuständigen Stellen vorschlagen und diese zu einem Kommentar auffordern. Das machst Du, Physicus? 

(PS: Es gibt mehrere Leute hier, die im pädagogischen bereich in D oder AT tätig sind, wir könnten uns da ja mal zusammen tun, ich wäre sofort bereit)


----------



## Wembley (27 September 2008)

*AW: Abofallen in der Schule*



physicus schrieb:


> Auf Saferinternet.at - Startseite fand ich zwar viel, aber nichts über Abofallen.


Da findet sich was:
Saferinternet.at - Themen - Online-Shopping

Ist im Unterpunkt "Online-Shopping" versteckt (man muss ein wenig nach unten scrollen). Diese Themen-Einteilung ist nicht gerade glücklich gewählt. So kann man das leicht übersehen. Man sollte das ohnehin vom Begriff "Online-Shopping" trennen. Wer an ein kostenloses Angebot glaubt, geht ja nicht shoppen, meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Wattestäbchen (29 September 2008)

*AW: Abofallen in der Schule*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/40347-schulbuch-lotst-kinder-in-abo-falle.htmlIm Münchner Merkur war diese Tage auch ein Artikel über Hausaufgabenseiten. Ich wollte den Artikel hier eigentlich vorstellen, da neben der Verbraucherschutzzentrale NRW in Person von Frau Steinhöfel auch ein Experte zitiert wurde, von dem ich bisher zu dem Thema weniger gehört hatte: Nämlich Rüdiger Boll, der Pressesprecher der Bundesnetzagentur.


Sie meinen das hier?
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/0,1518,579309,00.html
_
Eltern sollten das neue Schuljahr dazu nutzen, mit ihrem Nachwuchs über Tricks und Gebührenfallen zu sprechen, empfiehlt Steinhöfel. Sonst geben die Jugendlichen arglos persönliche Daten preis - und der Ärger nimmt seinen Lauf. Ihr Tipp: sich als Erwachsener die Zeit nehmen und zusammen mit den Kindern nachgucken, was im Internet an Fallstricken lauert._


----------

